# My garage



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been pouring over the details of many new garage builds on here, and thought it was about time to show mine.

I have converted an existing garage area in one of our barns on the farm.

Last year I decided it was time to seal the roof from condensaion drips etc, 
so used a roll of heavy duty plastic sheeting, tacked to the existing beams.
Then mounted ply board, and added 4 strip lights to give me good lighting when working in the garage.










It wasn't until this year that I finished the garage off.

Started by sealing and painting the concrete floor with a heavy duty floor paint:










This then showed me how bad the walls were looking, so they then got a good clean, seal and paint.










Tidied up the walls very well and has helped lighten it too.

Used some rubber flexi-tiles to make sure I didn't have problems with the tyres sticking to the floor.

My garage space is a little tight so I followed a friend's good advice and found some wall mounted, rubber door protectors.

Fitted them today:




























Really pleased with how the garage has turned out, and have noticed how my collection has grown since starting on the garage.:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking good, nice long space. Won't be long before you run out of space if your collection of products keep growing.:thumb:


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Great read and pics. Nice to see everything has its own place.:thumb:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

That really is a cracking looking garage. Must be well chuffed.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice garage and collection mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fantastic comfy little garage. need to get my walls painted too.


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

Spot on fella,nice space

One thing that would bother me though is knocking anythin off the side onto your motor, 
just a thought


----------



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great comments, really pleased with how the garage is developing in the space that I have. :thumb:

The products do sit quite well on the shelving, not as precarious as they look, haven't had any worries with knocking bits off yet.
I'm also very careful when working around my pride and joy, and most of the products I use regularly are towards the front of the garage away from where I park.

The other benefit I've found is that the painted walls also help to lighten the garage.

Really pleased with how well this helps when working on the sides of the car and of course with my reflection pics:


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice, could do a bit larger I suppose to make your life a bit easier.
But hey, very nice nontheless.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That looks great. Surprising how much a once over with some paing makes all the difference. 

I have just a concrete panel garage but gave that a paint inside and out which made a huge difference.  

By the way, loving the precisely position rubber strips for the doors!


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

I was just wondering exactly how you sealed the roof? Ive got condensation dripping too, but surely placing heavy duty plastic beneath it will just catch the drips then eventually give way?? Am i reading it wrong? Looking for a way to seal my roof!!


----------



## Howie (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies :thumb:

With sealing the roof, firstly I had to put up some new beams across the width of the garage to support the new plyboard ceiling sections.

I used these beams to attatch the plastic sheet to, unrolling it one section at a time and then fixing each section of plyboard tightly to the beam on each edge.

The plyboard sections were long enough to run across the width of the garage.

This means that any condensation runs down the plastic sheet, supported by the plyboard, with no joints to get in the way.

Because it is an old wooden barn I was able to bring the bottom edge of the sheet to the outside, this allow any drips to flow away.

I also put insulation glassfibre into the cavity above the plastic sheet and plyboard, which does seem to have reduced the condensation too.

I haven't yet had any problems with it, after about a year.

Hope this makes some sense for you, as it was quite a struggle to put my idea into practice, and this has not made it easy to describe how I did it.


----------

